# Super Glue



## ToeTapper (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I have used Super Glue in my nano reef tanks for years with no ill effects on the corals etc...

Do you think it is safe to use in a viv? I have a piece of plastic frame on my tank I want to attach something to and I think the SG would hold better than silicone.

Please give me your comments.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used a glue called E-6000 before in my vivs. It dries clear and hold wells against moisture. You can find it at most craft stores.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive used E-6000 as well to secure ghostwood to glass


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm confident that the gel type super glue is safe; however, I'm not sure I would personally use the liquid kind.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've used super glue to attach broms before with seemingly no effects on the frogs. It didn't hold up very well in the humid environment, though. I've also used hot glue and silicone and both of those worked better.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Super glue is a cyanoacrylate. It doesn't matter if it is a gel or a liquid, they are both cyanoacrylate. If one is safe, then so is the other. I'm of the opinion that both are safe but ONLY IF FULLY CURED. Please keep in mind that superglue does NOT always dry and cure instantly. That is a trait it has when used on skin, and on many more porous objects. On a non porous object, it can take hours before full hardened and all the fumes are gone.
I have used cyanoacrylate rather extensively in coral farming. It has been used in coral farming for many years and no ill effects have been observed.

I believe it would be safe to use in frog tanks, but I also think it's uses would be extremely limited. Superglue has very little shear strength. That means it may be strong if you simply pull, but if you simply apply a little force to the side, and give it a small rap, it will separate quite easily.
The reason it is still found to be so effective for coral farming is that:
1) it doesn't irritate a coral's sensitive "skin"
2) the coral quickly grows over it, forming it's own more permanent attachment. 

A little coral farmer's joke for you.
_"My hobby? I glue live animals to rocks."_


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't use it if frogs are in it though.I'm not sure,but with how strong it smells,I'd have to think it would be bad for frogs in the tank.


----------



## ToeTapper (Apr 10, 2009)

No Frogs in the tank. I'm just starting to setthe tank up. I don't even have the background started yet.

Thanks for the opinions.

Randy


----------

